# AAM Cringeaton: Jedward to Represent Ireland in Eurovision Who/what makes you cringe?



## horusd (12 Feb 2011)

Just when you think our reputation can't get any lower on the world stage,along come Jedward & their song "Lipstick", even Dustin wasn't as bad as these. 

Who or what in Ireland makes you cringe the most when you see them  reported on international news?


----------



## AgathaC (12 Feb 2011)

Most recently-Paul Gogarty at the press conference with the child-that made me cringe!


----------



## ajapale (12 Feb 2011)

Galvin "Klien"


----------



## Vanilla (12 Feb 2011)

The following election gimmick in Nenagh I saw today-

A life size cut out of Michael Lowry with a speech bubble attached-'You're my no.1 priority!'

Could he have been looking in the mirror when he said it?


----------



## Grizzly (12 Feb 2011)

Joe Duffy, when some poor soul is offloading their anguish and he is too busy reading who is coming in on the next bigger and better anguish call to listen to what the person is saying.


----------



## ajapale (12 Feb 2011)

Brian Cowan on that MI interview.


----------



## Complainer (13 Feb 2011)

Enda.


----------



## horusd (13 Feb 2011)

Anyone remember the Irish dancing priest ? The BBC kept showing him for some reason or other.(mortifying )


----------



## ajapale (13 Feb 2011)

*Neil Horan*


----------



## horusd (13 Feb 2011)

ajapale said:


> *Neil Horan*


 

Lol. He's even on Wicki!....that kilt is way too revealing.


----------



## Yorrick (13 Feb 2011)

Problem is he is in training for London 2012


----------



## ajapale (13 Feb 2011)

Yorrick said:


> London 2012


Is that event scheduled for before or after the end of the world *2012*?


----------



## ney001 (14 Feb 2011)

Mrs Browns boys & Fair City

Re the Jedward thing - I couldn't care less who we send to Eurovision, I did think it was cringeworthy that adults sat in the audience booing and keeping their arms folded when they won - jaysus who cares - sure we can't afford to win the feckin thing anyway!


----------



## Yorrick (14 Feb 2011)

Too true. It just shows how backward a country we are that we think winning Eurovision is an achievement. Of course it keeps the population amused while the Government etc continue to rip us off.


----------



## Shawady (14 Feb 2011)

Dreadful song by Jewward but if the odds are attractive I'll be put an each way bet on them.
It's the type of song that could well in Eurovision these days.


----------



## thombom (14 Feb 2011)

WE will prob endup wininng the eurovisin this year.......

I can't stand richard boyd barret he really annoys me.


----------



## TarfHead (14 Feb 2011)

horusd said:


> Who or what in Ireland makes you cringe the most when you see them reported on international news?


 
Any Irish politician who claims they're going to do anything different to what the current Government have signed us up for.

As far as Jedward are concerned .. it's Eurovision - don't lose your sense of perspective.


----------



## Mpsox (14 Feb 2011)

Enda being all statesman like
Joan Burton acting like she knows what she is talking about
Mrs Browns Boys
Sunday Independent
Z list celebrity journalists running for the Dail as "they know better"


----------



## callybags (14 Feb 2011)

Aonghus O'Snodaigh


----------



## shnaek (14 Feb 2011)

The valentines day thing here makes me cringe:
http://finegael2011.com/
What are they thinking?! It's worth clicking on the link for the laugh.


----------



## Berni (14 Feb 2011)

That is so creepy & wrong!!


----------



## ajapale (14 Feb 2011)

That FG valentines card has to win the AAM chringeathon!


----------



## becky (14 Feb 2011)

The guy who performed first on the late late was the last person to make me cringe.

I like the 2 boys and as someone who liked the eurovision up until the age of 11, they would be the act I'd like to see win if I was 11.

I don't know if they will win as they are a bit of an acquired taste.  I remember thinking they weren't right in the head first but now I think they are a bit of light relief with their heads screwed on even if they use a can of hair spray a day to keep it that way.


----------



## thedaras (14 Feb 2011)

Jackie Healy rae;
http://www.broadsheet.ie/2010/12/15/jackie-healy-rae-i-need-a-by-pass-and-a-hospital/


----------



## horusd (14 Feb 2011)

thedaras said:


> Jackie Healy rae;
> http://www.broadsheet.ie/2010/12/15/jackie-healy-rae-i-need-a-by-pass-and-a-hospital/


 

Lol.  The best you could say was that they got him on a bad day!  The headline is great too.


----------



## thedaras (14 Feb 2011)

I thought one of the responses was very funny.Someone wrote " more like a gastric bypass".


----------



## horusd (14 Feb 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## Deiseblue (15 Feb 2011)

I cringe when I hear the chant - " You'll never beat the Irish "


----------



## Caveat (15 Feb 2011)

callybags said:


> Aonghus O'Snodaigh


 
I think he should be promoted to the "makes your flesh crawl" category rather than merely cringeworthy.


----------



## liaconn (15 Feb 2011)

Bertie lamenting his failure to build the 'bertie bowl' as one of his main regrets.  

Jackie Healy Rae.


----------



## MrMan (15 Feb 2011)

When 'Irelands Call' is played before rugby matches.


----------



## Knuttell (15 Feb 2011)

Hector Ó hEochagáin,the minute that ginger tool appears on a channel,I nearly cripple myself trying to find the remote control before I have to listen to one word of him squawking in an hysterical fashion as gaeilge.


----------

